# My bird hates me 😅



## Coda0129 (Oct 23, 2021)

So I got a baby cocktail, I’m a first time bird owner and she’s been with us a little over a month. I want to believe she’s female but may be male with how talkative she is. But anyway, at first she hated us, wouldn’t let us near her and as soon as we made any progress she regressed. i had her finally eating out of my hand and coming to a perch I have on the door and she sat with me a bit. I couldn’t touch her but she tolerated my fingers around her mullet Spry. Now she hates when we uncover the cage and screams all day until we cover it, she won’t eat out of our hand anymore even if we come to her, it’s a lot of hissing and snapping if we get close or just running. I don’t understand what I’m doing wrong 🥺


----------



## Snava94 (Mar 18, 2021)

Coda0129 said:


> So I got a baby cocktail, I’m a first time bird owner and she’s been with us a little over a month. I want to believe she’s female but may be male with how talkative she is. But anyway, at first she hated us, wouldn’t let us near her and as soon as we made any progress she regressed. i had her finally eating out of my hand and coming to a perch I have on the door and she sat with me a bit. I couldn’t touch her but she tolerated my fingers around her mullet Spry. Now she hates when we uncover the cage and screams all day until we cover it, she won’t eat out of our hand anymore even if we come to her, it’s a lot of hissing and snapping if we get close or just running. I don’t understand what I’m doing wrong 🥺





Coda0129 said:


> So I got a baby cocktail, I’m a first time bird owner and she’s been with us a little over a month. I want to believe she’s female but may be male with how talkative she is. But anyway, at first she hated us, wouldn’t let us near her and as soon as we made any progress she regressed. i had her finally eating out of my hand and coming to a perch I have on the door and she sat with me a bit. I couldn’t touch her but she tolerated my fingers around her mullet Spry. Now she hates when we uncover the cage and screams all day until we cover it, she won’t eat out of our hand anymore even if we come to her, it’s a lot of hissing and snapping if we get close or just running. I don’t understand what I’m doing wrong 🥺


Be patient. My friend got a one year old that wasn’t tamed and would hiss all the time. It took some time but the birdie finally came around.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 25, 2021)

Keep it covered with just a little open spot. Is she getting the full +10 hrs sleep? Do gentle activity around the cage and curiousity will do the rest. Be slow and talk soothingly. At least that's what I'd do. Good luck!


----------



## BirdistheWord (11 mo ago)

Long conversations in soft tone of voice. My tiel especially likes it when I tell him how intelligent he is……🦜


----------

